# Portrait at 17 Weeks Old



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a little soft, but I like it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Very nice picture!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What a good looking lion


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Some angels are red


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

great looking dog! nice crop also!


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful Pup!! Gosh, I sure do miss all those lil forehead wrinkles! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It came out beautiful


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

That is a photo and pup to be proud of!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww with hims purdy flowers


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

That's a great pic...I think my next apbt will be a red one, I love that color.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup! He looks amaaaaaaazing! Those wrinkles in his forehead are to funny! hahaha.. awesome picture indeed!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks beautiful Elvis  Can't wait to get his brother home


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great picture!

He does not seem pleased..LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is so handsome I can't wait to seem him mature! I do have a confession though.... the ear is killing me!! LMAO I know we talked about it I am fine with waiting. It was just funny, I looked at the picture and was like... He is so handsome then gasped when I saw the ear! lol

I can not complain though I need to tape the rest of the puppies ears today, now my dogs have some funky ears!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You need to get him a little mane so he can be a lion for Halloween. He already looks like a little lion cub  Super cute little guy.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> He is so handsome I can't wait to seem him mature! I do have a confession though.... the ear is killing me!! LMAO I know we talked about it I am fine with waiting. It was just funny, I looked at the picture and was like... He is so handsome then gasped when I saw the ear! lol
> 
> I can not complain though I need to tape the rest of the puppies ears today, now my dogs have some funky ears!


Stop laughing at Earl's wonky left ear.:roll: We'll be taping it up on Saturday and he'll be ready for his next photo shot in a few weeks.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He's adorable, perfection. <3


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl's ears are taped and he's not happy about!!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

he's beautiful!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought Earl's ear gave him character. He sure is a handsome young boy. I love his picture.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Handsome boy


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Awww poor baby, he looks so dang humilated with his ears taped.
He is BEAUTIFUL btw and the soft pic? Well, he's a baby, he's suppose to look all soft and squishy and purrrrdy!! I do have one suggestion, (soft pic) since your a dad I know it slipped your mind....next time you take a family portrait, wipe the babies face first......LOL


----------



## SageeWritesLove (Aug 16, 2010)

I loveeeee that first picture. My boyfriend is going to get my baby boys ears done when he's old enough. He wanted to do it to our female but I wouldn't let him. She was to pretty with her ears. 
I was thinking about doing the show crop on my boy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous , very nice looking crop too


----------

